

Now that Apple has relaxed its iPhone restrictions, give Lua another look! - probablycorey
http://probablyinteractive.com/2009/10/18/Setting-up-iPhone-Wax.html?

======
pederb72
Thanks a bunch for this. I've experimented a bit with Lua/ObjC bindings as
well, and your solution looks very good.

I just love Lua. It's such a powerful language, and perfect for embedding :)

------
dekz
"it's all located in the APP_ROOT/date/scripts directory"

Is that a typo?

